# Typical Slop Boiler Around Here



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's the reason I defend my own boilers here so vigorously. Went to service this mess today - this is very typical of what I see in new homes around here. This was one of my regular contractors, but I was so loaded when these houses came up that I had to blow them off. The so called "competition" did this.

What an abortion! :laughing: Just a big jumble of pipes.









Radiant zone valves are buried in the middle of all that. You can sort of get at them if you push the wire-cloud out of the way, but you burn your arms doing it. It's pretty hard to service - not impossible, but not fun. Main water valve and PRV are completely inaccessible behind it all.









Just look at that lovely wiring job. :laughing:









The two big 1" OxyPex lines you see dangling across in front were added by the homeowner. He's fairly handy, and added those to heat his garage. Could be worse, I guess...


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Did they even think or do just a little planning before they jumped in?


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

My head hurts after looking at that,spaghetti factory.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

is the HWT strapped to the wall so it doesn't fall over?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Catlin987987 said:


> is the HWT strapped to the wall so it doesn't fall over?


Inspectors don't make you guys do seismic restraints? Ours do. Looks like this guy did it once with hanger strap and then when the inspector rejected, came back and put on the real thing on top of the strap.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

theres no seismic activity in Edmonton, Alberta


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Catlin987987 said:


> theres no seismic activity in Edmonton, Alberta


Ya, I figured. And I predict that when the "big one" hits here those stupid straps aren't going to help much. These people will have much bigger problems to worry about. Several hundred pounds of water jerking with a couple or three G's of force at two studs with maybe three spikes top and bottom and some drywall... I think the tank will win and the wall will disintegrate.

A smaller shake, say in the 5.5 to 6.5 range... maybe they're worth doing - might prevent some fires. Some day maybe I'll find out. 

I've been in three 4.0 to 4.5 shakes, two here at the coast and one in Kelowna. Interesting, but definitely not scary yet.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

The Master I worked under would say "somebody locked that boiler in Jail"


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The problem with this mess is there is no room for anything... I hate when people think they can fit all this into a closet space.....

The guy should have did all the piping and headers first and the last thing put in the boiler....... It is apparent that he did it the other way around


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> The problem with this mess is there is no room for anything... I hate when people think they can fit all this into a closet space.....


That mech room is tight, but it could have been piped neatly. It just takes a little planning ahead - that usually comes with experience. 

Just stand there and think, holding various parts up against the wall and seeing how it'll fit. Draw some diagrams - throw those away and draw new ones - do it again and again and again if necessary. Then start piping. Don't just dive in and start soldering willy nilly. :laughing:

The thing works fine. It's just difficult to follow and to service.



> The guy should have did all the piping and headers first and the last thing put in the boiler....... It is apparent that he did it the other way around


Yup.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

the wiring is what is making it look so cluttered. I have seen much worse


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

looks like it was friday morning, when the builder said "you get your next draw when that boilers online"


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

gladerunner said:


> looks like it was friday morning, when the builder said "you get your next draw when that boilers online"


My thought was the boss hands the apprentice a boiler layout diagram and says, "Go install this." The newb does his best, and it works, because he followed the piping layout on the diagram, but it looks like a pile of crap. 

The soldering isn't bad, so he can solder ok. The threaded joints aren't leaking. The #15 expansion tank is too small, but it's working (it's just barely enough for a system that size).


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Hay Futz , do you have any pictures of the ones you have installed?

Lifer...


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Lifer said:


> Hay Futz , do you have any pictures of the ones you have installed?


*Click on Search and select Advanced Search:*









*Then Search by User Name. If 'Find Posts by User' gets you too much clutter then narrow it by using 'Find Threads Started by User'.*


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

:thumbsup: Very nice work on the boiler, nice and clean :thumbsup:


the one I found by searching your name not this sloppy mess....
Lifer..


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

For a few grand more I could have put them into a high efficiency system with an indirect, and it probably would have paid for itself in 5 years or less. 

And I would have included a Grundfos Alpha OR a Pressure Differential bypass too! 

Oh well.


----------



## CSINEV (Aug 6, 2010)

OMG, WTF, Holy S--t, and REALLY? REALLY?

Is all that comes to mind right now.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Slant Fin Boiler. What more needs to be said?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I am so thoroughly confused, can you break it down. There are pipes everywhere.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Slant Fin Boiler. What more needs to be said?


I used to use them years ago, and they were good, but I've never seen this model - I don't like the design much.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Home Depot Special


----------

